# Cathouse Season 2 starts tonight



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

enjoy


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Hmmmm ... I don't think your information is right. The first new episode was on a week ago. (New meat arrives at the 'House. Nice meat. T-Bone steak. Dang, now I'm hungry.)


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Yeah, it was on last week. I don't think that one chick is going to last. She's too picky about playing the skin flute.  

(Come on, chick, what did you think you'd be asked to do??  )


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Was it on last week or two weeks ago? Maybe I've just had a really long week.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Actually, that episode premiered about 3 weeks ago. HBO is running one new episode per month now, instead of every week...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

aww well thanks for telling me people!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

That's weird since I just saw the ad saying it premieres tonight. That sucks that I missed the first one.


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> That's weird since I just saw the ad saying it premieres tonight. That sucks that I missed the first one.


Was this on the min HBO channel, or one of the sub channels?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Yeah, it was on last week. I don't think that one chick is going to last. She's too picky about playing the skin flute.
> 
> (Come on, chick, what did you think you'd be asked to do??  )


I can't believe that whore...she will only go with guys that pay top dollars and she refuses to do anything sexual (pretty much)...

um...she needs to reconsider her career choices!


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

DeathRider said:


> Was this on the min HBO channel, or one of the sub channels?


I got it on HBO's High Def channel (HBOH). Wouldn't wanna watch it on anything else


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I can't believe that whore...she will only go with guys that pay top dollars and she refuses to do anything sexual (pretty much)...
> 
> um...she needs to reconsider her career choices!


I have a hunch that she's a plant. It's not just unlikely for a woman to try out for a whorehouse and think she can avoid s***ing c***, it's utterly impossible.

She's probably an actress that Dennis Hof knows. Someone thought it would make for an entertaining plot for a snooty girl who thought she was too good to s*** c*** to come to the 'house and flunk out within a few episodes.

(And they were right - it is entertaining.)


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

If you recorded this on the West Coast HD channel, you may need to record it again. They had it scheduled to start at 9:15, but it actually started earlier for some reason.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

David Platt said:


> If you recorded this on the West Coast HD channel, you may need to record it again. They had it scheduled to start at 9:15, but it actually started earlier for some reason.


Early start here too, only got the last 15 minutes. Might be because the boxing ended early.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Bananfish said:


> I have a hunch that she's a plant. It's not just unlikely for a woman to try out for a whorehouse and think she can avoid s***ing c***, it's utterly impossible.
> 
> She's probably an actress that Dennis Hof knows. Someone thought it would make for an entertaining plot for a snooty girl who thought she was too good to s*** c*** to come to the 'house and flunk out within a few episodes.
> 
> (And they were right - it is entertaining.)


That's exactly what I was thinking. They brought in a ringer to spice up the drama.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm sorry, but it's almost disturbing to see TiVo'Brien's avitar in this type of discussion!


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. They brought in a ringer to spice up the drama.


Check out the disclaimer they have at the end of the show - something about some people appearing on the show being paid and some other gobbledygook that basically allows them to mess with the "reality" of the show.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Bananfish said:


> I got it on HBO's High Def channel (HBOH). Wouldn't wanna watch it on anything else


Is this actually in HD? My listing doesn't show it as HD.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I can't believe that whore...


I don't think it's appropriate to use such strong language for it, just because she chose the (legal, in that region) profession that she did.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

midas said:


> Is this actually in HD? My listing doesn't show it as HD.


Nope, it's not in HD, but it still looks significantly better than watching it on the SD channel.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I can't believe that whore...she will only go with guys that pay top dollars and she refuses to do anything sexual (pretty much)...
> 
> um...she needs to reconsider her career choices!


Hey she got on a series without blowing anyone. She wants to be an actress.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> I'm sorry, but it's almost disturbing to see TiVo'Brien's avitar in this type of discussion!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jschuur said:


> I don't think it's appropriate to use such strong language for it, just because she chose the (legal, in that region) profession that she did.


I'm confused...what's the PC term for what her "profession"?

I also only got the last 15 minutes (east coast) and had to record an later showing...


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Chapper1 said:


> Actually, that episode premiered about 3 weeks ago. HBO is running one new episode per month now, instead of every week...


They must have had a hard time getting enough footage to fill out episodes or something. One episode per month seems strange to me and the episodes are barely 20 minutes long.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Anubys said:


> I'm confused...what's the PC term for what her "profession"?
> 
> I also only got the last 15 minutes (east coast) and had to record an later showing...


wouldn't she be a prostitute?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> wouldn't she be a prostitute?


not many women would get less offended at being called a prostitute rather than a whore...I found the objection odd...but, eh, no big deal...


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Anubys said:


> not many women would get less offended at being called a prostitute rather than a whore...I found the objection odd...but, eh, no big deal...


I'm going to bet that woman that are actually prostitutes/hookers/whores would rather be called one of the first 2 than whore.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> I'm going to bet that woman that are actually prostitutes/hookers/whores would rather be called one of the first 2 than whore.


ok...I challenge you to talk with 100 street-walkers (hey, another name!)...and ask them if it makes a difference


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Anubys said:


> ok...I challenge you to talk with 100 street-walkers (hey, another name!)...and ask them if it makes a difference


only if I can get a pimp ("independent business man") to accompany me


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

They're "party" girls. When your money runs out, it's time to "re-party".


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

are we allowed to talk about the show here without using spoilers? cause I thought the way that "hooker who won't have sex with her clients" acted was very interesting...


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

[edited] _removed rant about having an issue with a certain word in the context of this show _ [/edited]

And count me in as one who missed the first half (more actually) of the show because it started early. Given that it was the premiere of this episode that was just wrong. They should have used filler like they usually do until it was time for it to start. Now I have to wait till the next HD airing (I much prefer to watch it from HBO HD even if it is pillar boxed).

And you'd be surprised just how common hookers with strange rules like that are. But no, I'd expect you'd have to be crazy to think you are going to make it at the Bunny Ranch where there are so many other girls to compete with and have an attitude like that. You guys may be right. She may be a plant. She might have a stripper background though. That sort of attitude from a stripper wouldn't surprise me.....Oh I'm sorry jschuur - I mean "An Exotic Dancer"


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

mitkraft said:


> [edited]
> 
> And you'd be surprised just how common hookers with strange rules like that are.


Did you write a story about this for the local paper or something? Just wondering where your experience comes from. 

Aside from Tiffany Taylor, the chick who does nothing, are there any other attractive chicks at the ranch? The other new one is OK, but geez, if I'm paying for it I would hope the quality would be much better.

Frank


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

fmowry said:


> Did you write a story about this for the local paper or something? Just wondering where your experience comes from.
> 
> Aside from Tiffany Taylor, the chick who does nothing, are there any other attractive chicks at the ranch? The other new one is OK, but geez, if I'm paying for it I would hope the quality would be much better.
> 
> Frank


I love the Soprano girl...perfect girl next door...

I also really like the tall geeky blonde with the glasses (my wife thinks I'm nuts)...

I totally can't stand air force sally (or whatever her name is)...


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I'm confused...what's the PC term for what her "profession"?...


I believe it's "sex worker".
I kid you not.


Anubys said:


> I love the Soprano girl...perfect girl next door...


Agreed!


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I love the Soprano girl...perfect girl next door...


Yeah I forgot about her. She wasn't in the first episode. I could care less that Air Force whoever is coming back.

Frank


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I love the Soprano girl...perfect girl next door...


I'd never want to have sex with a "sex worker", EXCEPT her. She's great. :up:


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

fmowry said:


> Did you write a story about this for the local paper or something? Just wondering where your experience comes from.
> 
> Aside from Tiffany Taylor, the chick who does nothing, are there any other attractive chicks at the ranch? The other new one is OK, but geez, if I'm paying for it I would hope the quality would be much better.
> 
> Frank


LOL, I knew there would be at least one comment like that. I'm just an "Independent Business man" trying to make his way...lol. Like Carlos Mencia says "It's hard to be a pimp". 

I'm surprised to hear you say there aren't any cute ones. I mean there are plenty that aren't, but there are several that I find pretty hot.

And yes, Like others said Isabella Soprano is the girl I like the best also.



Anubys said:


> I love the Soprano girl...perfect girl next door...


Right..the perfect girl next door who happens to be a pornstar & whor..uh..hook....ummm..prost...Oh right Sex worker! Exactly: Perfect! LOL


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I'm confused...what's the PC term for what her "profession"?
> 
> I also only got the last 15 minutes (east coast) and had to record an later showing...


How about "Lady of the Night."


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

Bananfish said:


> Check out the disclaimer they have at the end of the show - something about some people appearing on the show being paid and some other gobbledygook that basically allows them to mess with the "reality" of the show.


Yeah, I'm a little skeptical about the "Reality" aspect of the show this season. Like the guy that comes in and happens to choose the 2 new girls! Wow, what a coincidence... :down:

Matt


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Count me in on Isabella Soprano! She's so adorable.

It does seem to me that the girls are hotter in general this season, even the ones in the background. I suspect the exposure the Ranch got from the first season was outstanding for their recruitment efforts.

Oh, and don't forget call girl, escort, lady of the evening, courtesan, harlot, hustler and working girl. There sure are a lot of options as to what to call them.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

They also like to be called "providers".


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jradford said:


> How about "Lady of the Night."


I'll admit that saying "whore" was over the top...

how about compromising to "whore of the night"? 

that Soprano girl is wild, too...she's game for anything...I seem to recall that she mentioned having her own web site last season...she was even sitting on her bed with her laptop answering fan-mail...

note to self: project for this weekend...find that web site


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Anyone else's season pass not picking up the April 7th episode?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I just checked and my SP hasn't captured the next episode yet either. Weird this season with the whole 'one episode a month' deal, plus they changed the name of the show, but I show SPs for both names.

PS: I agree with the men...Isabella Soprano is hot hot hot. Such a cute girl! I hope she will still be on this year. I thought I heard she left the 'house' last year, but I've seen her in promos.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

In the episode where the new chick leaves the house abruptly, you can see Isabella if you look hard in the party scene where they're throwing cake. I absolutely can't figure out why they haven't featured her on camera, even just a little. She's a mere background extra in that episode.


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> Anyone else's season pass not picking up the April 7th episode?


I hadn't checked on it in a while but I will when I get home. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

my SP picked it up...and I did find some web sites featuring Isabella...oh my...she really is crazy  ...how can such a sweet-looking girl be so strange?! 

you really can't judge a book by its cover...


----------



## craigo (Apr 6, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I totally can't stand air force sally (or whatever her name is)...


I believe her name was Air force *Amy*. Agreed, she was pretty nasty. As far as Isabella Soprano, she was shown on the previews for the upcoming episode. As everyone else said, :up: to this hooker...oops..I mean working girl.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

pass didnt get it here

maybe if AFA is coming back my tivo knew better..eww


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Well I'm confused why it's called Season 2 since I'm convinced I've already seen two seasons (or was it one special and one season).

The legal text at the end about being paid is because most/all of the customers are paid in order to show the footage, I would expect that most/all know in advance. They are either paid or get free "services"

To me it's not a coincidence he picked the two new one's. Firstly both were significantly better looking (in a traditional sense) than anyone else in that lineup, plus they probably had a lot of customers over a few days to choose from. Of course he was probably paid in advance or given free "services"  to pick them.

Future episode seems to heavily feature Miss Soprano in some excellent adventures.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Anubys said:


> my SP picked it up...


...and now it's gone from my ToDo list...changed SP to record repeats instead of First Run only...that did the trick...


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

For those interested in seeing more --- a brief internet search shows that Isabella Soprano has done some paid video work as well.

The title is a very original "Big Wet T*ts". I guess "Street Walking Whores of the Night" was already taken.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

she seems to be into S&M and bondage...totally not my cup of tea...

but she's still hot...


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

Anubys said:


> she seems to be into S&M and bondage...totally not my cup of tea...
> 
> but she's still hot...


Aww now. Where's the fun in vanilla?


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

mitkraft said:


> Aww now. Where's the fun in vanilla?


If you want to be tied down then get married.

Now my wife and I are into hall sex lately.

I pass her in the hall and she says "f*ck you"


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

mitkraft said:


> Aww now. Where's the fun in vanilla?


The chocolate sauce.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Royster said:


> The chocolate sauce.


oooh...that's a good comeback...I'll have to remember that one :up:

pain and sex never seemed to be something I'd like to mix...as a matter of fact, I'm averse to pain (giving or receiving, but especially receiving) in any circumstance!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Grrrr, did anyone else's TiVo record some lame comedian instead of this week, er month's episode?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

macquariumguy said:


> Grrrr, did anyone else's TiVo record some lame comedian instead of this week, er month's episode?


Yeah I think the free weekend through off the schedule. I rescheduled mine for next week.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

macquariumguy said:


> Grrrr, did anyone else's TiVo record some lame comedian instead of this week, er month's episode?


that comedian was really bad! :down:


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Ummm...Hasn't anyone ever heard of George Lopez? Geez.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Anubys said:


> that comedian was really bad! :down:


You are in the wrong target audience. Lopez plays almost exclusively on Mexican-American culture.

I enjoyed it. *grin*

--Carlos V.


----------

